# Viruses in AVG Vault - Can I delete them?



## ilovedrhouse (May 20, 2007)

I have 4 harmful objects in my AVG Virus Vault. Can I delete them? I've been having problems with my computer & even if they are in the Virus Vault, I think they might be the cause.

Any help is greatly appreciated & thank you in advance!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

If they are in the vault then they are isolated and cannot harm your system. You can delete them if you like.

If you think you may still be infected then start here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------



## ilovedrhouse (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for the help!

I deleted them & I've come to forums before so I have all the programs in your list. I ran them but I keep getting a pop up from AVG telling me they found a new virus - a trojan horse.

Please help!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Now that you've posted your log, we will get to you in good time. The HJT Forum is always busy, so please be patient.


----------



## ilovedrhouse (May 20, 2007)

Thank you so much!


----------

